# Preparing for a natural FET our only chance advice and support please x



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello ladies

We are preparing mentally and physically for our frostie
This whole IVF journey has been so hard emotionally and after the complete failure of ICSI in Nov last year we have been really shaken, I have had one cold after another and felt I couldn't go back for our frostie until I was stronger

Our Dr. Agrees I can go natural and have progesterone support which I feel is the right thing to do and in the meantime I'm back on pregnacare, folic acid high dose, co enzyme 200mg sainsbury version and high strength weekly vitamin d (low bit d incidental finding after failed ICSI)
Does anyone have any future supplements advice please

I also wanted to know what is involved in the natural cycle 
I realise you have to poas/test  daily until the 😊appears in your cycle but I am wondering when do they put the frostie back, gosh I felt the urge to say she? She is a 5 day blastocyst 
My cycles are regular 27-29 

Any info would be really appreciated I feel like this week I've turned a corner and am feeling fitter and ready to get this body prepared and to read all I can

Thank you all ladies wishing you all the best of luck in your own journeys to motherhood 

Diva xxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

If this is your one and only chance then because of your age I wouldn't have a natural FET without a monitored natural cycle personally. I'd want to know that everything is fine.

I also used a vibrating massager on my uterus before transfer and after implantation for my successful cycle xx


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Diva, 
I have very positive experience of a natural FET to share with you and hope that my experience can help you move forwards and feel happy with what you are about to do. I had a completely natural FET with no scans, no bloods, no progesterone support this last cycle and my OTD was today and I got a BFP at 4am this morning!
About me 
I am 35, been trying to conceive for 4 years. I had 1 IVF which failed and this was my second attempt with one of my 2 - 5 day blastocysts that were frozen. 
Basically I began testing using clearblue opks as advised in the mornings from straight after my period on day 10 and on day 11 I got a positive opk. I rang the clinic to report that I had got my surge and they calculated transfer day to be CD 17. On the day of transfer a nurse called in the morning to confirm that we wanted to go ahead. I said I did and the embryo was thawed fine and transferred at 3.15 the same day! It was strange to not have any medical intervention at all and you rely completely on your body, but I think not having any drugs in your system must give your body a better chance in the long run. 
I have been taking pregnacare and continue to do so. I have also been having acupuncture since my period throughout the ivf cycle. I even had it the evening before transfer and an hour after transfer. I am a convert and firmly believe that this had a firm hand in helping my levels and success during the cycle. My periods were ranging from 28 - 35 days so I was not as regular as you. 
I have to say I was very worried about being in control of the situation and relying on my body doing its bit, but it makes lots of sense - the embryo is placed back when it would naturally have been at that stage so as mine was a 6 day blastocyst it was put back  6 days after my surge was detected. Your body should be more receptive to it. They also used embryo glue to help it to implant. My thoughts on it are go for it! Don't worry about your age - I think a natural FET is definitely easier to deal with mentally and you just need lots of positivity - I will cheer you on!!!!   All the luck in the world to you - it can and will work - I am proof!!! xx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Big big congratulations 9Louise9
Wonderful and inspiring thank you very much for sharing your lovely journey
Each day I am feeling emotionally stronger and with the lighter nights I feel positive 
I will go natural and tie the transfer in with my natural cycle it feels right 
I am also a big lover of acupuncture and will have to restart this soon too
All the best for your pregnancy  and thank you again 
Diva xxx


----------



## 9louise9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you very much Diva. I have everything crossed for you. Let me know if I can answer any other queswtions you may have x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

My protocol seems to be in between natural and medicated! I'm only on oestrogen tablets, had no down regulation (will be adding progesterone pessaries as usual), but I'm having almost daily scans & bloods at the moment so the clinic can tell whether I'm going to ovulate or not (I think the medication was supposed to stop that but my body appears to think otherwise). I might ask my clinic about ovulation strips since its been mentioned! Being down regulated may have made timing things easier but I'm finding it ok. Just having to have scans before work. I'd check with your consultant as to which protocol will be best for you and weigh up the different experiences on here. I only have one frosty too. 
Good luck Diva xx


----------

